# i want a natural brown color water



## mrstreetz (Jul 31, 2007)

i just recently upgraded my 125 gallon tank with driftwood and now i want that natural brown looking color water. how can i do that? i here take the carbon out and all typed of things can someone nip it in the bud for me


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

You can use Black Water Extract to generate that coloration in your water. Also, members will grow plants at the water's surface that will hellp stain the color. You are looking for plant pigments that dissolve in the water. Commonly referred to as "tannins". Fresh driftwood also sometimes leaches these tannins and stain water depending on how fresh it is.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

yes Black water extract and new drift wood will give you a brown tint..... i think the carbon will pull that color out but you cant leave your carbon out all the time.......can you?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

___ said:


> yes Black water extract and new drift wood will give you a brown tint..... i think the carbon will pull that color out but you cant leave your carbon out all the time.......can you?


Yeah, you can leave out carbon. I don't even run carbon anymore. I have malaysian driftwood in my tank at home and it gives it that nice brown tint. I also grow plants ontop. Carbon will suck out the color. If you ask me carbon is overrated, then again, Alaska has pretty clean water.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> yes Black water extract and new drift wood will give you a brown tint..... i think the carbon will pull that color out but you cant leave your carbon out all the time.......can you?


Yeah, you can leave out carbon. I don't even run carbon anymore. I have malaysian driftwood in my tank at home and it gives it that nice brown tint. I also grow plants ontop. Carbon will suck out the color. If you ask me carbon is overrated, then again, Alaska has pretty clean water.
[/quote]
i have always wondered about this if you dont use carbon what keeps the water from getting discolored? the water changes?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

mothing really but as long as you have good filtration and/or lots of plants you shouldnt geet discoloured water


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

carbon is not needed unless you are trying to take something out of the water... i have never had success with blackwater extract--- the color goes away in a few days--- put some peat in a baggie and drop it down into your filter--- this is the best method BY FAR!!!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> carbon is not needed unless you are trying to take something out of the water... i have never had success with blackwater extract--- the color goes away in a few days--- put some peat in a baggie and drop it down into your filter--- this is the best method BY FAR!!!


I second that! I use the grey filters on my emps and fill them with peatmoss and it lasts for weeks! Even after multiple water changes. I view the Blackwater extract as the lazy mans way to get "DARKWATER". If you have the time I suggest using peat, it's much better and it's natural.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

You can also use dried fallen oak leaves as a substrate. They will give an interesting look, and brown the water.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

no carbon needed.

driftwood or peat works great


----------



## imnohero (Aug 12, 2007)

I have a piece of driftwood and a piece of bog wood in my tank, and it has turned my water a nice natural brown. mmmm al natural


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> carbon is not needed unless you are trying to take something out of the water... i have never had success with blackwater extract--- the color goes away in a few days--- put some peat in a baggie and drop it down into your filter--- this is the best method BY FAR!!!


I second that! I use the grey filters on my emps and fill them with peatmoss and it lasts for weeks! Even after multiple water changes. I view the Blackwater extract as the lazy mans way to get "DARKWATER". If you have the time I suggest using peat, it's much better and it's natural.
[/quote]

Peat will do fine in a canister filter.
But do not forget to check your KH and Ph before using it. In general, you can use 100 gr. for 100 liter. If your Kh lower than 4. Watch out for drastic Ph decreases due to the tannic and humic acid concentration originated from the peat. Peat is also useful in contributing water with trace elements.


----------



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

maddyfish said:


> You can also use dried fallen oak leaves as a substrate. They will give an interesting look, and brown the water.


what about just throwing a couple of fresh twigs in a tank? seriously?


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> carbon is not needed unless you are trying to take something out of the water... i have never had success with blackwater extract--- the color goes away in a few days--- put some peat in a baggie and drop it down into your filter--- this is the best method BY FAR!!!


I second that! I use the grey filters on my emps and fill them with peatmoss and it lasts for weeks! Even after multiple water changes. I view the Blackwater extract as the lazy mans way to get "DARKWATER". If you have the time I suggest using peat, it's much better and it's natural.
[/quote]

I can never find Peat in any LFS and I was told I could get it from garden centers but they only have Peat Moss. Is that similar? Before I just put Peat granules right in my canister, could I do something similar with peat moss and a media bag?


----------

